# A few pictures for you.



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just bought some live plants today. I went to a local fish store and found a nice variety.

1 Water Sprite
2 Green Hedge
1 Ozelot Sword
1 Red Melon Sword

And some pictures to show for it. Let me know how you think it looks. Just bought my 1st plants today.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

looks good, they should start to spread out. Are you adding any excel?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Looks nice. black substrate and driftwood looks great with plants.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good looking setup


----------



## koiboy (Nov 30, 2009)

couldn't you get a smaller heater







nice setup


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good but ditch the bubble wand. The plants will take the CO2 out of the water and replace it with oxygen for your fish.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

nice set up


----------

